# Washington County



## BrianP (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone check the white oaks yet?  I was down 2 weeks ago to plant food plots, but forgot my binoculars and couldn't tell....  Ready for the weekend!


----------



## kpeels (Sep 15, 2009)

didnt see any white oaks falling but the red and water oaks fallin this weekend


----------



## kpeels (Oct 16, 2009)

on my way cold front moving in my neck beginning to sweal......


----------



## o iTz DaLtOn o (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone seeing anything


----------

